# I need signature



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have created a signnature that I differently

I have tried everything to get to top load on sm with ho luck., I font want to emanation the forum our respect for joy. But would love to share it with all of yuo. I have never seen anything like it and think that a lot of you would lke to make one, ''

The problem is that I can not fiure out the code that is need to put in mn thid forum. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thank you!!
Bcky


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

when you find out will you let me know..iam just hopeless :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I have created a signnature that I differently
> 
> I have tried everything to get to top load on sm with ho luck., I font want to emanation the forum our respect for joy. But would love to share it with all of yuo. I have never seen anything like it and think that a lot of you would lke to make one, ''
> 
> ...


 :new_shocked: Is your keyboard not working or have you not had the morning coffee Becky? LOL!! (I have entire days like this sometimes...)

I am probably not understanding Becky, but have you tried selectin My Controls (at the top) and then Edit Signature (on the left)? When you do that, a box appears for a signature.

You can type something in the box or insert a picture (there is a limit on size but I do not recall what it is). You put a picture in there exactly the same way as you put a picture anyplace else on this site. There are actually several ways to do it, but they all involve inserting opening and closing image tags before and after the picture... or you can click the picture icon (which inserts the tags for you and all you need to do is insert a URL to where your picture is...

Is this even remotely close to what you are asking?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568162
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568186
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing. :smrofl:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This worries me since we know she is going through some rough times. 

Becky I hope you are alright.
Melanie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> This worries me since we know she is going through some rough times.
> 
> Becky I hope you are alright.
> Melanie[/B]


I was wondering the same thing. We all have typo's and misspellings from time to time, and some more then others, (like Steve :smtease: ) but I'm not sure I could even follow what you were asking. Becky, please let us know your ok.
I'm concerned too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have created a signnature that I differently
> 
> I have tried everything to get to top load on sm with ho luck., I font want to emanation the forum our respect for joy. But would love to share it with all of yuo. I have never seen anything like it and think that a lot of you would lke to make one, ''
> 
> ...



Oh my....what in the world????? I hope you are ok!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i sent her a msg on aim but she hasnt responded  becky i hope u r ok


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry for making you all worry about me. I am not one to make typo's as all of you know. 

As most of you know I have had some major problems with my hand. I went to the doctor yesterday and he put me on some medication that was not good for me. I do not believe in not being in my right mind and that is defnately what I was. I have not taken it since but he insist that I continue taking it. I do not like to not be in control and that is definately not what I was.

Thank you Deb, Steve, Crystal, 2maltese4me, Jaimie and Melanie for caring.

The point I was trying to make is that I have made a beautiful signature that I can not figure out how to post it on SM. I have posted it on another forum but for the life of my I can not figure out how to post it here. 


Thank you for caring enough to send PM's and post here your concern. I have to take it again tonight at bed time but if it does the same thing to me in the morning I may be looking at surgery. 

Hugs and love to each and every one of you that care.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> This worries me since we know she is going through some rough times.
> 
> Becky I hope you are alright.
> Melanie[/B]



Oh leave it to me to open my big mouth and insert my foot... I had not seen the other thread until a while ago.

I'm sorry Becky (and anyone else). My "joke" (using the loosest possibe def) was this morning BEFORE I had any coffee...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Becky, is it the Gabapentin which is affecting you? I took it for a little while and had to stop taking it because I was in La La Land while on it. My physician told me the side effects would probably diminish over time if I kept taking it. However, after a few weeks of not being able to accomplish ANYTHING, I gave up on it.



Joy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> This worries me since we know she is going through some rough times.
> 
> Becky I hope you are alright.
> Melanie[/B]


I'm sorry Becky, i had totally forgotten about your hand. :smilie_tischkante: I hope that your ok. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was :HistericalSmiley: at Steve's comment not at Becky.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to see you're doing a little better.

I hope the doctor can come up with something that will make you feel back to normal.
:grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I want to say to those that laughed I laughed with you. So please don't feel bad. It was a ride I care not to go back on. 

He put me on 300mg and in my opinion that is WAY TO MUCH. My mother takes 100mg at bed time and I am going to try one of them tonight. That stuff made me do things like I would not believe. Link drop my phone. And that is something I never do..LOLOLOL

Heine side 20/20 I guess it was funny. Now that I am over being scared half to death. 

NOW back to that dang siggy I was trying to upload here. Has anyone ever heard of http://www.fliptrack.com/
I have created something very pretty in it but can not figure our how to post it here. Andy help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!!

*And again please do not feel bad for laughing. I was laughing with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

While you're adjusting to the medication, you might want to have someone run your errands for you. After I stopped taking the medication, I couldn't believe I was driving while on that stuff. I don't want to come across as being too critical of Gabapentin though, because it can be a good drug for those who can tolerate it. It's supposed to be great for a whole lot of neurological symptoms.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> While you're adjusting to the medication, you might want to have someone run your errands for you. After I stopped taking the medication, I couldn't believe I was driving while on that stuff. I don't want to come across as being too critical of Gabapentin though, because it can be a good drug for those who can tolerate it. It's supposed to be great for a whole lot of neurological symptoms.[/B]


Joy I totally understand. I will be doing no driving what so ever. It is hard enough to keep my balance when walking more less driving. 

I can not believe that the DR wants me to stay on it at night for a week. Then he says we will go from there. That means the Montgomery Show is out. :smcry: But by what I have heard there are not going to be any Maltese there anyway. Still heartbreaking though. 

Thank God I have family close that can do the running for me. I am scared to death right now to be perfectly honest. 

Thank you for sharing in your experience with me. It seems to be the same thing that I am going through. Do you mind me asking what the outcome was for you?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

So is anyone going to help her load her signature?! :new_shocked: She still needs the help. I wish I could help you but I don't know how to upload anything yet. :smmadder: 




> I want to say to those that laughed I laughed with you. So please don't feel bad. It was a ride I care not to go back on.
> 
> He put me on 300mg and in my opinion that is WAY TO MUCH. My mother takes 100mg at bed time and I am going to try one of them tonight. That stuff made me do things like I would not believe. Link drop my phone. And that is something I never do..LOLOLOL
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't worry Steve I thought she had hit the bottle and looked at the time of the post!!!! Then I remembered her computer was acting up and she is on meds.....LOL......sorry Becky but you know me. :smtease: Now let me go work on your problem with posting!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Gee Becky if you are going to party at least you could invite the rest of us. :smtease: DD won't let me forget the time my doc put me on new painkillers and muscle relaxers at the same time..... It wasn't my fault that I looked at her and quacked like a duck. Teenagers they have no sense of humor.  All joking aside you know now what to watch for and if you have to tell your doctor you want him to cut the strength back while you get use to the meds you have that right. Take care and know I'm thinking of you. I wish I could help with the signature.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Send me a mg. with the different formats and I'll see if I can help ya.



> Don't worry Steve I thought she had hit the bottle and looked at the time of the post!!!![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Your a nut Maggie!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Send me a mg. with the different formats and I'll see if I can help ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh nooo Susan, I just read your reply and I thought you were asking her to send you miligrams (of the medication - drug ) .. mg .. 

Now what excuse can I use ?? ohh ok my hdl is low and the doc said I have to drink alcohol ... that excuse has been a Godsend lately :biggrin:


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

> I have created a signnature that I differently
> 
> I have tried everything to get to top load on sm with ho luck., I font want to emanation the forum our respect for joy. But would love to share it with all of yuo. I have never seen anything like it and think that a lot of you would lke to make one, ''
> 
> ...



*Depending on the file format, there are different ways to do it.
If you message me a copy of the sig I can look at it and upload for you, or give you a step by step if you want to learn yourself.
LMK

DarcysDad :smilie_daumenpos: *


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I have created a signnature that I differently
> 
> I have tried everything to get to top load on sm with ho luck., I font want to emanation the forum our respect for joy. But would love to share it with all of yuo. I have never seen anything like it and think that a lot of you would lke to make one, ''
> 
> ...


Becky, I read this post earlier this morning and didn't even want to touch it , I kept reading it trying to make some sense of it ... ho luck ????????????

Glad you are taking them at night -if your typing ends up like this on it - imagine what working heavy machinery would do ... DO NOT .. I REPEAT DO NOT TRY TO GROOM YOUR PUPS WHILE TAKING THAT STUFF !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*UPDATE
=========

Easiest way is to just use IMG Code

Copy and paste this in your signature window
*


```
[img]http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/suzys_mom/Suzy/Blingee.gif[/img]
```
*Message me and I will explain ...its pretty user-friendly

DarcysDad* :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568634
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops I meant msg.  But there are some days when I could use some of whatever Becky is taking! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> *UPDATE
> =========
> 
> Easiest way is to just use IMG Code
> ...


Here is where I have it posted. I just can not for the life of me figure out how to add it here. Thank you for your help so very much!! 



Becky


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OK I give. Maybe someone can figure it out. I do know that you can click on the link below to see it. Sorry for being such a pain in the behind over it!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky firstly I am sorry the meds are effecting you the way they are, I have to admit I did read your post and couldn't make sense of it either, most unusual for you I might add.
I hope and pray you can get used to the meds and they do help you, sometimes it does take a little while to get them in your system and not feel too out of it with them.

Now with your siggy, go to your controls and if you have your board settings on Rich Text you should change to the normal one first, I do this and it helps make uploading siggies much easier.
I think you need to have an account with photobucket to upload from there, you need to upload it there then copy the link at the bottom under the picture.
Go to Edit Signature and remove any link that is showing for a siggy.
paste the link from Photobucket above but not with

```
at either end just [img] and [img/]then go to the bottom and update signature picture, that should put it in there for you.
I do hope you can understand what I have said and you can upload your siggy :)
```


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried everything even the IMG's and nothing it only loads as a link not the actual slide show. Sorry!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OK I give. Maybe someone can figure it out. I do know that you can click on the link below to see it. Sorry for being such a pain in the behind over it!![/B]



Becky,

I went to the link (very nice by the way). It is created with Adobe Flash and I would guess the issue is that an Adobe Flash show can not be in your sig file.

A gif or a jpg, as an example, is a file.

An Adobe Flash show is not a file, but it is data that is streamed over the viewers internet connection.

Two totally different things.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I tried everything even the IMG's and nothing it only loads as a link not the actual slide show. Sorry!![/B]


Thank you Maggie. I truly appriciate your trying. And know now I am not loosing my mind. :smstarz:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=568779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve. I really appriciate you trying to fix it for me also. At least I know I did not fall and bonk my noggen the yesterday.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

All I can say to this thread is...................


:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------

